# WHO'S THAT TEMPERMON!?



## Foxi4 (Dec 25, 2013)

​





​*The Edge of Forum Game*​ 
Hi boys and girls! Today I've got a new game for you! The rules are very simple, let me demonstrate how the game's played:


Spoiler







This more or less covers it, but I'll elaborate on the rules:

First, have one GBATemp member in mind - it could be anyone!
Next, think of four defining characteristics that would help others guess who you have in mind. Put those characteristics in full sentences as clues.
When someone guesses right, it's his turn to take over! Simple!
As an additional rule, please keep in mind that profanity and flaming is frowned upon, no matter whether you find it a defining characteristic or not!
Last but not least, have fun!
To get things started, I'll describe the very first Temper. *The person I have in mind:*

Spends a lot of time in the Shoutbox
Is keen on posting BBC articles there
Finds me _very_ interesting
Belongs to an organization which does not tolerate failure
*Happy Guessing!*​


----------



## Veho (Dec 25, 2013)

pyromaniac.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 25, 2013)

Is it...pyrogayniac? ;O;O;

Assuming I go next when I win, just skip me. I don't have anyone in mind at the moment.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 25, 2013)

Veho obviously takes the prize, and with it also the stage!


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Dec 25, 2013)

Here's an easy one. 


He lurks the Shoutbox but rarely shouts.
He thinks you are mad gay. (All of you.) 
It is not his intention to provoke your tears. 
He is kind  ;O;


----------



## xxNathanxx (Dec 25, 2013)

p1ngpong


----------



## Veho (Dec 25, 2013)

Who else?   

Take it away, Nathan.


----------



## xxNathanxx (Dec 26, 2013)

- his name rhymes with Overlord Nadrian
- he's been around for some time
- he used to have an avatar of a cocktus long ago
- he doesn't seem to be that active here anymore

I think this should be easy.

Edit: and it's not Overlord Nadrian


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm stumped


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 26, 2013)

I _(think I) _know who it is, but I won't say because I had my turn.

I will give an additional clue though, since it is for oldfags tempers:

The nick starts with Had-


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 26, 2013)

Hadbatman?


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 26, 2013)

The game has reached a screeching halt _(for some reason)_ so I suppose I'm just going to say it since I'm itching to post an answer attempt.

Is it Hadrian, Mr.xxNathanxx?


----------



## xxNathanxx (Dec 26, 2013)

Ding ding we have a winner!


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 26, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> The game has reached a screeching halt _(for some reason)_ so I suppose I'm just going to say it since I'm itching to post an answer attempt.
> 
> Is it Hadrian, Mr.xxNathanxx?


 

Well it can't be me:


Spends a lot of time in the Shoutbox - *I've not spent time there for over a year.*
Is keen on posting BBC articles there  -* The fuck is BBC? Big black cock? British Broadcasting Corporation?*
Finds me _very_ interesting - *I don't actually know you are so I can't find you interesting.*
Belongs to an organization which does not tolerate failure - *My boss celebrates failure with bacon sandwiches.*


----------



## xxNathanxx (Dec 26, 2013)

HADRIAN DID YOU NOT READ THE OTHER POSTS, ALWAYS THINKING EVERYTHING IS ABOUT YOU OH EM GEE


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 26, 2013)

Hadrian said:


> Well it can't be me:
> 
> 
> Spends a lot of time in the Shoutbox - *I've not spent time there for over a year.*
> ...


You're reading the wrong post, we all know about your Cocktus. 

Okay then! 

Who's THAT Tempermon, and this probably won't be a difficult challenge:

_"Pokemon has a story and I enjoyed it"_
_"Final Fantasy XIII is not a bad game, really"_
_"Orange Beard"_
_"Cool as Ice"_


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 26, 2013)

READ?
READ???
No fucker here READS!


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 26, 2013)

Hadrian said:


> READ?
> READ???
> No fucker here READS!


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 26, 2013)

Now a Spider-Man thread.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 26, 2013)

Hadrian said:


> Now a Spider-Man thread.


*NO!* We already have one of those! Bad Hadrian, bad! 

_(  )_


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 26, 2013)

Black-Ice


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 26, 2013)

Bullseye!


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 26, 2013)

Please grant me a few moments to think of some clues, or someone else can go ahead and do it in my place.

Edit:

- Used to be a brony
- "Boobies!"
- He forgot
- Doge


----------



## Veho (Dec 26, 2013)

Hadrian said:


> Now a Spider-Man thread.
> 
> *snip*


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 26, 2013)

Pingouin7 said:


> Please grant me a few moments to think of some clues, or someone else can go ahead and do it in my place.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


 
To save the thread from becoming ANOTHER Spiderman thread _(Thanks, Veho!  )_ I shall answer:

Is it Tom Bombadildo?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 26, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> To save the thread from becoming ANOTHER Spiderman thread _(Thanks, Veho!  )_ I shall answer:
> 
> Is it Tom Bombadildo?


 
No. No it isn't 

Yes


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 26, 2013)

Pingouin7 Care to confirm the answer?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 26, 2013)

Yes, yes it was.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 26, 2013)

Perfect! 

In that case... Who's _that_ Tempermon:

Only a select few initiates know his true race...
...but it's common knowlege that he is in fact a bad apple
He likes Persona _(a lot)_
He's a _"Closet Weeaboo"_


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 26, 2013)

Totally not black Emigre


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 26, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Totally not black Emigre


Good man!


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 26, 2013)

Ummmmmm.....


Oh Oh I know

And he gave you all Christmas hats


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 26, 2013)

That's a shitty one BI, because Devin gave some and Bortz gave some 

It's obviously Bortz, but c'mon


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 26, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> That's a shitty one BI, because Devin gave some and Bortz gave some
> 
> It's obviously Bortz, but c'mon


I think  was the defining clue.


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 26, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> That's a shitty one BI, because Devin gave some and Bortz gave some
> 
> It's obviously Bortz, but c'mon


 
Hey tahm, Hey tahm.


stfu and do better yourself then


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 26, 2013)

I will BI 


He's a moron 7590% of the time.
He's sort of a Nintenyearold.
He asked p1ng a dumb ass question and was rightly punished.
Did I mention he's a moron?
 
BAM. NO ONE WILL GET THIS ONE.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 27, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I will BI
> 
> 
> He's a moron 7590% of the time.
> ...


 
Yeah, no one at all.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 27, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Yeah, no one at all.


 
Only shitbox residents will know


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 27, 2013)

Does the name start with "x"?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 27, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> Does the name start with "x"?


 
Nope.


----------



## Narayan (Dec 27, 2013)

can i answer more than once?
I kinda remember what the person asked p1ng but i forgot the name...


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 27, 2013)

Narayan said:


> can i answer more than once?
> I kinda remember what the person asked p1ng but i forgot the name...


Yes, you can, as long as the game keeps rolling. I have a few times now.


----------



## Narayan (Dec 27, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Yes, you can, as long as the game keeps rolling. I have a few times now.


 
I meant if i can throw more than 1 name. 

i can't find a certain thread. buried deep in the eof.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 27, 2013)

Narayan said:


> I meant if i can throw more than 1 name.
> 
> i can't find a certain thread. buried deep in the eof.


 
I can say you're probably wrong, it wasn't in the EoF. But go ahead and list whatever names you want, as long as it's not every member lol


----------



## Narayan (Dec 27, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I can say you're probably wrong, it wasn't in the EoF. But go ahead and list whatever names you want, as long as it's not every member lol


 
I wasn't really sure, there were several people who "asked" p1ng 
And there are also a lot who are morons or sometimes act like one. 
the thread i was talking about was so that i could probably look for clues to who it is, but it wasn't mentioned there.


damn so hard. BI fault for taunting.


----------



## _kbnft (Dec 27, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> Does the name start with "x"?


You mean ends with an x and rhymes with troll.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 27, 2013)

Calmwaters?


----------



## Ryukouki (Dec 27, 2013)

Pretty sure it's not that Ryukouki guy...


----------



## Narayan (Dec 27, 2013)

Shiemi? though not sure about the 1st and 4th clue.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm not 100% sure who it is, but seeing that Tom's clues are a bit vague, I will say that...

The nick has something to do with _"shadows"_
You could say that the nick is also quite _"militant"_
_LE MYSTERIOUS MYSTERY CONTINUES!_


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 27, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I'm not 100% sure who it is, but seeing that Tom's clues are a bit vague, I will say that...
> 
> The nick has something to do with _"shadows"_
> You could say that the nick is also quite _"militant"_
> _LE MYSTERIOUS MYSTERY CONTINUES!_


...Dark..uh...Sniper?


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 27, 2013)

ShadowSoldier


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 27, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I'm not 100% sure who it is, but seeing that Tom's clues are a bit vague, I will say that...
> 
> The nick has something to do with _"shadows"_
> You could say that the nick is also quite _"militant"_
> _LE MYSTERIOUS MYSTERY CONTINUES!_


Dammit Foxi you made the clues too easy .


Black-Ice got it.


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 27, 2013)

Now for my next one, ummmm, oh yeah.


Foot


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 27, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Now for my next one, ummmm, oh yeah.
> 
> 
> Foot


Me?


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 27, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> Me?


 
I don't remember your nickname ever being foot 
Nope


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 27, 2013)

Cum Tourism, though it should say Foots.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 27, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Now for my next one, ummmm, oh yeah.
> 
> 
> Foot


I love you. 


Tom Bombadildo said:


> Cum Tourism, though it should say Foots.


Shenanigans are afoots!


----------



## Flame (Dec 27, 2013)

pokefloot

next/


----------



## Ryukouki (Dec 27, 2013)

Sushi.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 27, 2013)

There _IS_ a correct answer among the ones posted, Black-Ice, I know that for a fact.


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 27, 2013)

Tahm Bombadildo got it ages ago.




Tom Bombadildo said:


> Cum Tourism, though it should say Foots.


Move on already


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 27, 2013)

Ok ok I got one.

He's a giant poketard.
He's dumb
His name is Black-Ice.
Oh.

But for reals, someone else do one.


----------



## Flame (Dec 27, 2013)

my turn:



his a closet weeaboo
he loves sony gaems
he loves atlus gaems
he loves naughty dog gaems
his black


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 27, 2013)

Flame said:


> my turn:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But who doesn't love Sony, Atlus, and Naughty Dog?!


----------



## Flame (Dec 27, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> But who doesn't love Sony, Atlus, and Naughty Dog?!


 

valwin.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 27, 2013)

Flame said:


> my turn:
> 
> his a closet weeaboo
> he loves sony gaems
> ...


emigre isn't _black_, he's _blasian_, he just makes black people look bad.


----------



## Ryukouki (Dec 28, 2013)

MY TURN. This temper is a sushi.


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 28, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> MY TURN. This temper is a sushi.


Me?


----------



## Ryukouki (Dec 28, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> Me?


 

Sadly no. He also is fond of 404 errors.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 28, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> Sadly no. He also is fond of 404 errors.


 
Is it GameWinner?


----------



## Unagi (Dec 28, 2013)

I KNOW I KNOW I KNOW!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 28, 2013)

Unagi said:


> I KNOW I KNOW I KNOW!


 
Shut up Unagi no one likes you


----------



## Narayan (Dec 28, 2013)

So it lasted for 3 pages only.


----------



## emigre (Dec 28, 2013)

It looks like I suck as being a closet weeboo considering everyone knows I'm a weeaboo.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 28, 2013)

You're a closet closet weeaboo. People don't know you're a closet weeaboo, so they think you're a regular one.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Dec 28, 2013)

The catboy?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 28, 2013)

TaeWong.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 28, 2013)

For god's sake, the rules, follow the rules Ryukouki! 4 clues! You may be writing good reviews, but reading is not your forte! 

This member is a sushi.
_*blank*_
_*blank*_
_*blank*_
Fill in the gaps so that we may continue the gaem.


----------



## Veho (Dec 28, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> Sadly no. He also is fond of 404 errors.


There's that one guy that loves posting stuff from funnyjunk.com even though funnyjunk doesn't allow hotlinking but I can't remember who it is. 

Oh well.


----------



## ßleck (Dec 28, 2013)

...Is it Unagi?

I don't actually know who that is but after he posted here I  could see his name is a sushi and he has a sign saying 404 so that should mean he is fond of 404 errors, right? This seems too easy though.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Dec 29, 2013)

Hyro-Sama


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 29, 2013)

ßleck said:


> ...Is it Unagi?
> 
> I don't actually know who that is but after he posted here I could see his name is a sushi and he has a sign saying 404 so that should mean he is fond of 404 errors, right? This seems too easy though.


 
Oh son of a bitch, it is Unagi lol.

For those that may not know, Unagi is Ryu's...uhh.."totally not alt". Lol


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 29, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Oh son of a bitch, it is Unagi lol.
> 
> For those that may not know, Unagi is Ryu's...uhh.."totally not alt". Lol


----------



## Ryukouki (Dec 29, 2013)

Heh, I should think about closing that account out.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> Heh, I should think about closing that account out.


...so are you confirming the answer _"Unagi"_ then, Una-- I mean, Ryukouki? The players are waiting.


----------



## Ryukouki (Dec 29, 2013)

Yep. That's me.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 29, 2013)

In that case, it's Mr.ßleck's turn!

Go on, give us a good one!


----------



## ßleck (Dec 29, 2013)

Four clues, huh? Hope this won't be too easy then. 


This person is a communist
This person likes to have discussions
This person hasn't been active this week
Some say this person is a "master" of deception


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Dec 29, 2013)

Kirito-kun, Dear Leader, dradycan'tpronouncehisname


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 29, 2013)

ßleck said:


> Four clues, huh? Hope this won't be too easy then.
> 
> 
> This person is a communist
> ...


Is it Gahars GuildMcCommunist?


----------



## ßleck (Dec 29, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Is it Gahars GuildMcCommunist?


 
Heh, it looks like at least 1 one the clues doesn't fit Guild.


Luigi2012SM64DS said:


> Kirito-kun, Dear Leader, dradycan'tpronouncehisname


 
I knew someone would have guessed "them". It is actually Dear Leader, yes. Congrats.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Dec 30, 2013)

Alright... my turn

- This person is a female.
- This person is a cat..
- This person is not The Catboy.
- This person was not active for a year and a half.


----------



## Narayan (Dec 30, 2013)

The catgirl


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 30, 2013)

Narayan said:


> The catgirl


 
The only logical conclusion.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 30, 2013)

Jamstruth?


----------



## _kbnft (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm taking a wild guess in the dark, is it Jennyfurr?


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Jan 1, 2014)

Luigi2012SM64DS said:


> Alright... my turn
> 
> - This person is a female.
> - This person is a cat..
> ...


 
Monkat


----------



## Narayan (Jan 1, 2014)

maxlwin536 said:


> Monkat


 
he's not active for more than a year and a half.


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Jan 1, 2014)

Narayan said:


> he's not active for more than a year and a half.


 
I just bullshitted my answer. Who the fuck knows the answer to what this luigi fellow gave?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 1, 2014)

Luigi2012SM64DS We have almost as many answers as you have numbers in your nick Luigi, it's time to tell the others if someone had guessed your Tempermon. If not, perhaps it would be a good time to add an additional clue or change the Tempermon - the players seem to be having a hard time guessing that one.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jan 1, 2014)

Whoops, sorry for being late but yes it was The Catgirl


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 1, 2014)

In that case, it's Narayan's turn! Go ahead, hit us with a good one!


----------



## Narayan (Jan 1, 2014)

- is not active since 1 year and a half.
- username have 2 letters and a bunch of numbers before his last name change
- devil girls
- the account he uses is his second account because...idk what happened to the first one.


----------



## Paarish (Jan 2, 2014)

Narayan said:


> - is not active since 1 year and a half.
> - username have 2 letters and a bunch of numbers before his last name change
> - devil girls
> - the account he uses is his second account because...idk what happened to the first one.


 
CA15...something or other


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 2, 2014)

We should probably introduce a new rule - no _"no name lurkers"_ nobody's even heard about, it either has to be an active member or a GBATemp _"celebrity"_... but I'll let this one roll and see what happens. It's no fun when you post a question nobody can answer, lads and lasses.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jan 3, 2014)

GIve us another clue


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Jan 3, 2014)

since there is a new rule, I'LL start the next one.

only need 1 clue for this

-he lied and betrayed the entire gbatemp community


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 3, 2014)

maxlwin536 said:


> since there is a new rule, I'LL start the next one.
> 
> only need 1 clue for this
> 
> -he lied and betrayed the entire gbatemp community


Boy, I wonder who that could be


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 3, 2014)

JPH?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 3, 2014)

Narayan It would seen that we're in need of another clue!


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 3, 2014)

maxlwin536 said:


> since there is a new rule, I'LL start the next one.
> 
> only need 1 clue for this
> 
> -he lied and betrayed the entire gbatemp community



Prowler


----------



## Sterling (Jan 3, 2014)

maxlwin536 said:


> since there is a new rule, I'LL start the next one.
> 
> only need 1 clue for this
> 
> -he lied and betrayed the entire gbatemp community


 
I'd guess Xuphor.


----------



## Veho (Jan 3, 2014)

maxlwin536 said:


> -he lied and betrayed the entire gbatemp community


That could be anyone, for all we know


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 3, 2014)

mucus?


----------



## Narayan (Jan 3, 2014)

Shall I give another clue?
although Paary got the right person, just his name is hard because of all those numbers. his current username is Cloak519.
So either Paary's turn or go on with the current one.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 3, 2014)

Paarish Seeing that you guessed the right Tempermon and just forgot the full name, it's your turn!


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jan 3, 2014)

maxlwin536 said:


> since there is a new rule, I'LL start the next one.
> 
> only need 1 clue for this
> 
> -he lied and betrayed the entire gbatemp community


Valwin.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 3, 2014)

Wow, wow, wow - maxlwin536 sort of butted in here.  Right now it's Paarish's turn to give us a mystery Tempermon, don't worry, everyone will get a turn in the game.


----------



## Flame (Jan 3, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Wow, wow, wow - maxlwin536 sort of butted in here.  Right now it's Paarish's turn to give us a mystery Tempermon, don't worry, everyone will get a turn in the game.


 

Paarish inst very active anymore, are we going to sit here and wait all year long.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 3, 2014)

Flame said:


> Paarish inst very active anymore, are we going to sit here and wait all year long.


Well, give it at least a day, then we'll start a new turn, just to be fair.


----------



## Paarish (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh god I'm so bad at these....

-This temper is a pokemon crazy (yeah, cos that narrows it down)
-This temper is pretty rare. You could say this one shines.
-This guy can't stand him:



Spoiler









EDIT: I'm online still.  Just don't post often.


----------



## Flame (Jan 3, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Well, give it at least a day, then we'll start a new turn, just to be fair.


----------



## Paarish (Jan 4, 2014)

Flame said:


> Paarish inst very active anymore, are we going to sit here and wait all year long.


 
Just cos I don't post doesn't mean I'm not active


----------



## iceypathx (Jan 4, 2014)

Black-Ice!
Paarish (I think this calls a member here)..


----------



## pokefloote (Jan 4, 2014)

Shinylatios.



Spoiler



but oh god i dont wanna play i just wanted to feel like i achieved something special. someone that hasn't had a shot can take my turn, or if i'm forced to i guess i can think of one.


----------



## Paarish (Jan 4, 2014)

pokefloote said:


> Shinylatios.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That's actually how I felt 
But yeah you're right :3


----------



## Paarish (Jan 4, 2014)

iceypathx said:


> Black-Ice!
> Paarish (I think this calls a member here)..


 
Did you even read clues two and three?

Oops double post.  Sorry ><


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 4, 2014)

Okay, pokefloote nailed it! 

Now, you have two options - you can either give us some clues _(preferably four, unless you find that the answer is obvious with less)_, or, in the event that you don't want to take your turn, you can nominate somebody else to take the turn for you! Use the "@" symbol to hail the user up for convenience.


----------



## pokefloote (Jan 4, 2014)

Haha alrighty. 

1. Likes a particular group of quirky characters from an ubisoft IP.
2. Draws on things (and posts to the temp about them)
3. Not a dinosaur irl.

_this is easy mode i think_


----------



## Flame (Jan 4, 2014)

pokefloote said:


> Haha alrighty.
> 
> 1. Likes a particular group of quirky characters from an ubisoft IP.
> 2. Draws on things (and posts to the temp about them)
> ...


 
dinohscene?


----------



## Gahars (Jan 4, 2014)

pokefloote said:


> Haha alrighty.
> 
> 1. Likes a particular group of quirky characters from an ubisoft IP.
> 2. Draws on things (and posts to the temp about them)
> ...


 

Chavosaur? It's Chavosaur, isn't?


----------



## pokefloote (Jan 4, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Chavosaur? It's Chavosaur, isn't?


You got it! Your turn.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 4, 2014)

DisGonBGud.gif


----------



## Gahars (Jan 4, 2014)

Alright, let's give it a shot.

1) This temper, though very seldom right, always writes,
2) And has traversed across many Tamriel nights.
3) If one makes their face to meet the faces they meet,
4) He would seem quite unprepared if passed on the street.
5) Wait, is that even a face at all? I can't tell,
6) But it's from some game; it's probably just as well.


----------



## iceypathx (Jan 4, 2014)

Gahars
Ryuokoki?


----------



## Gahars (Jan 4, 2014)

iceypathx said:


> Gahars
> Ryuokoki?


 
Nope, nada, nah b, etcetera, you are wrong.
Just say "No, Cal" and tune to a more "southern" song.


----------



## Flame (Jan 4, 2014)

Gahars

is it FAST6191


----------



## Gahars (Jan 4, 2014)

I didn't think you'd get it wrong, but you still did.
One more: "Though he's not gold, you could say he's _guild_ed."


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 4, 2014)

Gahars said:


> I didn't think you'd get it wrong, but you still did.
> One more: "Though he's not gold, you could say he's _guild_ed."


Guild McCoummunist o3o


----------



## Dork (Jan 4, 2014)

Gahars said:


> I didn't think you'd get it wrong, but you still did.
> One more: "Though he's not gold, you could say he's _guild_ed."


McGuildylocks


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 4, 2014)

Gahars is just trying to throw you guys off the track!
The answer is Devin.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 4, 2014)

I was actually thinking along the lines of Sterling, I don't know why... but the _"guilding"_ seems like a red herring... unless you mean something gilded in silver, but that'd be silly - you normally gild with gold.


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Jan 4, 2014)

Its fuckin Monkat.
EDIT: Jk to that guess. It's fuckin.... uhm..... Bortz


----------



## Gahars (Jan 4, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I was actually thinking along the lines of Sterling,


 
Ding Ding Ding!

I was starting to get nervous for a second here.



Foxi4 said:


> I don't know why... but the _"guilding"_ seems like a red herring... unless you mean something gilded in silver, but that'd be silly - you normally gild with gold.


 

Red herrings can run two ways.



Spoiler


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 4, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Ding Ding Ding! I was starting to get nervous for a second here. Red herrings can run two ways.


Oh yeah, the writing guild, of course! 

In any case, it's time for a new quiz:

His sense tingles... sometimes.
Is he strong? Listen bud - he's got radioactive blood!
He _"arrives"_ just in time. 
Pleases people with his webs.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jan 4, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Oh yeah, the writing guild, of course!
> 
> In any case, it's time for a new quiz:
> 
> ...


Bortzanator


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 4, 2014)

Luigi2012SM64DS said:


> Bortzanator


_*Ding! Ding! Ding!*_ Well done!


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jan 4, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> _*Ding! Ding! Ding!*_ Well done!


 
So Tom's turn now.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 4, 2014)

Luigi2012SM64DS said:


> So Tom's turn now.


Well... provided  counts, sure. 

Go ahead, Tom Bombadildo.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 4, 2014)

Well gosh Foxi I don't think it's at all possible you could've made it easier  

- He has a Tails avatar
- He's 4SegaSony
- He makes some crappy comic  
- Definitely not a closet furry  

Bam. So hard you don't even know.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 4, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Well gosh Foxi I don't think it's at all possible you could've made it easier


That was the point - I wanted you guys to take the game over quickly.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 4, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Well gosh Foxi I don't think it's at all possible you could've made it easier
> 
> - He has a Tails avatar
> - He's 4SegaSony
> ...


 

Foxeh420?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 4, 2014)

MegaAce™ said:


> Foxeh420?


That sounds nothing like me.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 4, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> That sounds nothing like me.


 
You're right, if it were about you I would've put "closet Poketard" instead ;O;O;O;O;O

But yeah. So your turn MegaAce


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 4, 2014)

Well, as the answer is pretty obvious, I'm going to give the nest Tempermon clues 

1. has a monochrome, homicidal avatar
2. apparently a "man" who cries (fuckin puss! ) 
3. has been around for quite some time
4. is very fond of this smiley


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 4, 2014)

:veho:


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 4, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> :veho:


 

Why so sad?

But yes  Go on.


----------



## Veho (Jan 5, 2014)

MegaAce™ said:


> 2. apparently a "man" who cries (fuckin puss! )


Illiterate swine


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 9, 2014)

This game is dead!~
Oh! This game is dead!~
Oh, this game is dead in the waaaaater!~ Oh, yeah!


----------



## Flame (Jan 9, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> This game is dead!~
> Oh! This game is dead!~
> Oh, this game is dead in the waaaaater!~ Oh, yeah!


 









*can you hear that?*


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 9, 2014)

Flame said:


> *can you hear that?*


Now a music thread!!


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jan 9, 2014)

I might as well make a new one.
- This person is honoured to have his tweets favourited by a shitty school board.
- This person does not have any bans.
- This person has been butthurt many times.
- This person is not Luigi8008toomanyfuckingnumberss.


----------



## iceypathx (Jan 10, 2014)

Luigi2012SM64DS said:


> I might as well make a new one.
> - This person is honoured to have his tweets favourited by a shitty school board.
> - This person does not have any bans.
> - This person has been butthurt many times.
> - This person is not Luigi8008toomanyfuckingnumberss.


I'm not sure who person is, but how do you know he is "honored to have his tweets favourited by a shitty school board"


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 10, 2014)

Oh, I think I know who this one is. Let me just sit back and hope the cum catches on.


----------



## pokefloote (Jan 10, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Oh, I think I know who this one is. Let me just sit back and hope the cum catches on.


HMMMMMMM


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jan 15, 2014)

Bonus clue: This person is ComeTurismO


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 15, 2014)

Luigi2012SM64DS said:


> Bonus clue: This person is ComeTurismO


HOLY COW, IS IT ComeTurismO?!? 

In any case...


Everything around here begins and start with him
Adorned with the colour red
Possibly friends with Abbot
Circle of Life


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 15, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> HOLY COW, IS IT ComeTurismO?!?
> 
> In any case...
> 
> ...


 
Is it...Simba??


----------



## iceypathx (Jan 15, 2014)

BortzANATOR


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 15, 2014)

Nope _(har)_ and nope again, carry on.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 15, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Nope _(har)_ and nope again, carry on.


 

Are you sure?

You better not be lion.


----------



## iceypathx (Jan 15, 2014)

Gahars


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 15, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Are you sure?
> 
> You better not be lion.


C'mon Gahars, stop posting puns here!

I don't feline dealing with this now.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 15, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> C'mon Gahars, stop posting puns here!
> 
> I don't feline dealing with this now.


 

It's _cat_ching.

Seriously, it's contagious, I'm worried for my health.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 15, 2014)

Gahars said:


> It's _cat_ching.
> 
> Seriously, it's contagious, I'm worried for my health.


First it's the puns, then you become _cat_atonic... and in the end, you're mentally _Scar_-ed for life...


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 15, 2014)

Entertainment at late night.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 15, 2014)

iceypathx said:


> BortzANATOR


 


iceypathx said:


> Gahars


 
"Hey I know! I'm gonna randomly guess people until I get it right!" 

At least read the damn clues first.


----------



## iceypathx (Jan 15, 2014)

Costello? And Tom, those kind of met the clues...


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jan 15, 2014)

AnalJohn


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 15, 2014)

iceypathx said:


> Costello? And Tom, those kind of met the clues...


_*Ding! Ding! Ding!*_ It was Costello indeed - our local Lion King!  It's your turn.


----------



## iceypathx (Jan 15, 2014)

YA OK

- Recently brought from the dead 
- everyone knows I'm his cousin. 
- he thinks the bombadildo guy has no life since he's on the shout box everyday (no offence dude but no respect)
- he wants to be a moderator on the forum
Bonus clue: two years ago it was a rumour that the world would end


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 15, 2014)

I don't know your cousin!


----------



## _kbnft (Jan 15, 2014)

Wait what? SuperMario wants to be a moderator?


----------



## Flame (Jan 15, 2014)

>he wants to be a moderator on the forum
 >he wants to be a moderator on the forum
 >he wants to be a moderator on the forum



every one on this site wanst to be or seems to act like a moderator.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 16, 2014)

iceypathx said:


> - he thinks the bombadildo guy has no life since he's on the shout box everyday (no offence dude but no respect)


----------



## iceypathx (Jan 16, 2014)

Huh? I think you guys know though, the person said most members know about it, but since I don't have a hundred posts I can't see the thread he said after he got back here! I think he is lying to me, cousin. Something is fishy here lol


----------



## iceypathx (Jan 16, 2014)

And when he made his thread he said he came back for moderator, and everyone say good luck?


----------



## _kbnft (Jan 16, 2014)

HMm, I think it's fairly obvious. Is it, iceypathx


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jan 18, 2014)

iceypathx said:


> YA OK
> 
> - Recently brought from the dead
> - everyone knows I'm his cousin.
> ...


Me!?!?
But I'm not your cousin. Leave. Shoo.


----------



## iceypathx (Jan 18, 2014)

Luigi2012SM64DS said:


> Me!?!?
> But I'm not your cousin. Leave. Shoo.


I think it disrespectful that you are mean to Tom Bombadildo and why did you call me? Why are you being so shady over a forum? I want answers now!!! You told me to hide the fact of me coming to stay over at your house with MARISSA! WHY DO YOU WANT ME TO HAVE A FAKE NAME? IM NOT NATHAN, IM ALI!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jan 18, 2014)

iceypathx said:


> I think it disrespectful that you are mean to Tom Bombadildo and why did you call me? Why are you being so shady over a forum? I want answers now!!! You told me to hide the fact of me coming to stay over at your house with MARISSA! WHY DO YOU WANT ME TO HAVE A FAKE NAME? IM NOT NATHAN, IM ALI!!!!!!!!!!!


What the fuck are you rambling about? I don't even know who you are.


----------

